# stocking suggestions?



## ElChef194 (Dec 25, 2011)

i changed my mind about getting more dojos instead i want something else. i just don't know a species to go for. a little help? i am looking for a fish that occupies the top half of the tank, is either fast enough or big enough not to become food for my ctenopomas.

tank stats:
56 gal
planted
AC50 filter
78F-80F
pH 7.2
flourite and river pebbles with slate rocks
faux woodwork cave system*driftwood to be added soon as i get to the creek
faux rock small cave

plants in:
2 amazon sword
10 stalks Anacharis
20 stalks moneywort
2 java fern
1 dwarf sword

fish going in- tank still cycling:
5 tiger barb
4 ghost glass catfish (Kryptopterus minor)
1 Dojo loach
2 leopard Ctenopomas
1 three spot gourami

i already own these fish.


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

Have u looked into buenos aires tetras ?? You ll have to get bout 5 but very active and attractive fish .


----------



## ElChef194 (Dec 25, 2011)

i looked at them in the store.didn't like the stock. i did decide to get a striped raphael for the tank just to cleam up the bottom a bit. i was looking to get a non-cory catfish anyway. even though it is the exact opposite of what i was needing help with. i decided against any other fish though, i think the tank will look just fine once the gourami gets full size. i have a bunch of anacharis floating on the surface for him to chill under once he is introduced to the tank.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Buenos Aires are nice fish, but very nippy and not heat lovers - your glass catfish will need higher temperatures than a Buenos Aires will like. 
Ctenopoma are great fish, and I used to keepp several species. They aren't great community fish and they seem to really suffer (and be hard to cure) if they get Ich, so be careful on your transfers and purchases.
I'd stay with what you have - i think it's a good decision. Interesting fish will make an interesting tank if you don't crowd them.


----------



## ElChef194 (Dec 25, 2011)

fish going in tank, here's the link to that forum: http://www.aquariumforum.com/f45/new-56-column-36564.html


----------

